# General > Motoring >  Tyres 205/40/17 For Sale

## garel

Set of four matching 17 inch tyres for sale, Tracmax 205/40/17. 
Barely used, only removed to fit much wider tyres.
Will sell for £35 each or £120 for the set.

Phone Phill on 01847893359

----------


## garel

SOLD, please remove thread, thank you

----------

